# Field pedigree aficionados



## DNL2448

So as I continue to find the best match for Breeze's next litter (next Spring) I may have the opportunity to aquire frozen semen from the sire of my heart dog Tucker. 

Please let me know what you think, also what have been your experiences with frozen semen if you have had any. Thank you.

Five generation pedigree: Joey x Breeze

If you have a better suggestion (sire wise), please give me your input as well (you can PM me if you'd like). I have several choices that I am mulling over, but I have not made any decisions yet.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Faelan is from a frozen  results are very nice. 
Also some very nice obedience dogs are being/have been bred from frozen.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Wow he lived to be 16


----------



## Loisiana

He he, I hear Flip got his naughtiness from his greatgrandsire Mighty Mo


----------



## sterregold

DNL2448 said:


> So as I continue to find the best match for Breeze's next litter (next Spring) I may have the opportunity to aquire frozen semen from the sire of my heart dog Tucker.
> 
> Please let me know what you think, also what have been your experiences with frozen semen if you have had any. Thank you.


I would not do a frozen breeding with a maiden bitch--before I go to that kind of expense I want to know that the female is fertile and a good mother. So you have that in place with your girl already.

The last time I bred my Breeze it was a frozen to Belvedere's Triple Threat MH ***. We did lots of progesterone as timing is key with frozen--it does not live long once thawed. I had a surgical AI done--the semen was only about 30% motility so we wanted it to get right to where it was needed. She carried 5 pups, but had to have an emergency C due to a torsion of one horn, and I lost that pup. My vet did see signs of reabsorption in that horn as well--basically because that boy ended up being the only pup on that side he had a lot of room to move and got things twisted. It was a pity as he was a nice sturdy boy. I would not say the reabsortions were the fault of the AI process, but maybe more of a result of lack of viability which can be an issue with degredated sperm quality. How old was the male in question when he was collected?

It was an expensive litter, but I am still glad I did it as it produced my wonderful Bon-Bon who has so much potential, and her awesome brother Baron who at 23 months old is already SH WCX CD. It was a real stepping stone towards the goals of my breeding program. So if it is a line you love, and sets you on the path you want to follow, I would say it is worth the gamble.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I like performance and conformation dogs so I'd suggest Beau-D! 

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=383846


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TheZ's

I shouldn't be commenting because I don't know much about these things but that Beau-D's got some impressive dogs behind him. But isn't he too young?? He's past his 2nd birthday but K9 Data doesn't show any offspring yet.

I was impressed to see where Breeze comes from. Her dad, TNT's Stanley Steamer looks like he must be amazing.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

He has a litter on the ground right now I believe. He's 2.5 and has all clearances- he is not too young.  I have seen him multiple times but don't know his owner personally but believe he has been owner handled to his field and obedience titles! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## DNL2448

CarolinaCasey said:


> I like performance and conformation dogs so I'd suggest Beau-D!
> 
> Pedigree: CH Morgen's Lil' Bit Of Skyefire TD CD SH WC VCX


Wow! He is very nice! Hmmmm, wheels turning....



TheZ's said:


> TNT's Stanley Steamer looks like he must be amazing.


He is!


----------



## golden_eclipse

I think I would think twice about doing a frozen breeding on a bitch that age, she is turning six, typically the litter size is smaller at this age for a multitude of issues, mostly the condition of the uterus can only be good for so many years, that combined with frozen semen, really compromised, and your timing has to be perfect. It seems a bit risky of missing, then what would be the plan? (some people don't breed after 7, some don't care but it is something to consider.) The last breeding I did, was full progesterone's, surgical and fresh semen, and I got two puppies, on a bitch that was just over 6.5 years, if I had tried frozen it would have been a miss for sure.


----------



## DNL2448

kdowningxc said:


> I think I would think twice about doing a frozen breeding on a bitch that age, she is turning six, typically the litter size is smaller at this age for a multitude of issues, mostly the condition of the uterus can only be good for so many years, that combined with frozen semen, really compromised, and your timing has to be perfect. It seems a bit risky of missing, then what would be the plan? (some people don't breed after 7, some don't care but it is something to consider.) The last breeding I did, was full progesterone's, surgical and fresh semen, and I got two puppies, on a bitch that was just over 6.5 years, if I had tried frozen it would have been a miss for sure.


Thanks. Yes, her age is a factor. And this breeding (to whomever) will be her second and likely her last as I don't want to jeopardize her health. Her first litter was so nice, and since we have one more breeding, I want it to be a good one, so I am looking at several options looking for the perfect one.


----------



## Titan1

DNL2448 said:


> Thanks. Yes, her age is a factor. And this breeding (to whomever) will be her second and likely her last as I don't want to jeopardize her health. Her first litter was so nice, and since we have one more breeding, I want it to be a good one, so I am looking at several options looking for the perfect one.


If you are considering Beau D you should talk with Christy. She is a great person and is very straight forward with info. We met once when we were trying to get her Skye lines and Titan's lines crossed. it never worked for us because we both like males..lol!


----------



## sterregold

If you were going to look at something with more conformation dogs in the pedigree I would suggest looking at Puzzle Pedigree: Can CH MOTCH SR Zaniri's Piece By Piece Can SH WCX VCX; Am WCX CCA

On the dam line he shares RV with Breeze, so you would have a bit of a line breeding there instead of a complete outcross. He's in Alberta, so it would be a reasonable trip to do a live breeding.


----------



## Loisiana

I have a crush on this boy

Pedigree: Sunfires Thunderbolt Jake JH WC


----------



## golden_eclipse

sterregold said:


> If you were going to look at something with more conformation dogs in the pedigree I would suggest looking at Puzzle Pedigree: Can CH MOTCH SR Zaniri's Piece By Piece Can SH WCX VCX; Am WCX CCA
> 
> On the dam line he shares RV with Breeze, so you would have a bit of a line breeding there instead of a complete outcross. He's in Alberta, so it would be a reasonable trip to do a live breeding.


I love him!


----------



## Kmullen

kdowningxc said:


> I love him!



And Remi is being bred to his daddy tuesday/wednesday  :crossfing


----------



## AmbikaGR

I will make one suggestion if you decide to try the frozen, especially if it is "older" goods. Get enough straws to ensure the motility is sufficient enough to likely produce a liter. I had the misfortune of breeding with frozen from a boy that was collected in 1987. This was in 2007. My girl was being prepped for the surgical implant and then we realized the goods were basically under 10% motility. We implanted anyway and prayed, but no pups. It was EXTREMELY disappointing as Lucy was almost 7 at the time and the last female intact in my line. I had lost her only daughter at 15 months of age about 5 months earlier. The worst part was there were extra straws and we could/should have checked before that day.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

sterregold said:


> If you were going to look at something with more conformation dogs in the pedigree I would suggest looking at Puzzle Pedigree: Can CH MOTCH SR Zaniri's Piece By Piece Can SH WCX VCX; Am WCX CCA
> 
> On the dam line he shares RV with Breeze, so you would have a bit of a line breeding there instead of a complete outcross. He's in Alberta, so it would be a reasonable trip to do a live breeding.


Wow..that is a nice dog!! That would be a nice one.. Love his color, his top line, the fact he's got both sides filled(ch and field)and his pedigree is filled with the same(ch, field and obedience)!


----------



## goldlover68

*New Pup's Pedigree - Hunt Tests & Bird Hunting*

We acquired our new girl after an extensive search for a breeder that focused on 'Field Golden's" She is in 'boot camp' with a field trainer now and early results look good...she has style and drive....early to get too excited....but we are very hopeful she will be our best field Golden yet!  Below are her parents and her AKC name....

Sire-Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny MH WCX (2010, 2011 Master National Finalist)

Dam-HR Topbrass Foxy Roxy of Sugar River JH (Jackie Mertens Breeder)

 *Our new girl (8 Mo.)* - Sugar River Yukon's Golden Fox


----------

